# Cycle Truck Convoy   "ROLL CALL"



## Jrodarod (Mar 22, 2017)

As many of you may know. We are planning a Cycle Truck Convoy #2 for June 11th 2017 @ Orange Circle with Master of Ceremonys, Eric..  I would like to start getting a head count on who is coming. Time to Show off your prized CTs!


----------



## Jrodarod (Mar 23, 2017)




----------



## Jrodarod (Mar 23, 2017)

24" Schwinn Cycle Truck...


----------



## Jrodarod (Mar 23, 2017)




----------



## Jrodarod (Mar 23, 2017)




----------



## Jrodarod (Mar 25, 2017)

Just got my wife's 24" CT from the painter..


----------



## Balloonatic (May 4, 2017)

This is my rig, 10-4 good buddy.


----------



## Mramos (May 7, 2017)

Nice Pics!


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## catfish (May 7, 2017)




----------



## King Louie (May 12, 2017)

Going to mark it down and try to make it


----------

